# daarbovenop



## loes*

Hallo,

Ik ben bezig aan de eindredactie van een artikel over waterputten en er staat het woord daarbovenop om aan te tonen wat er nog allemaal bereikt is. Persoonlijk zou ik daarbovenop enkel gebruiken in de letterlijke zin ipv de figuurlijke die hier wordt aangewend en zou ik eerder gaan voor daarenboven of bovendien. Wat is jullie mening hierover? 
Bedankt alvast,

Loes


----------



## Lopes

Ik vind het in deze context wel goed passen eigenlijk. Van 'daarenboven' heb ik nog nooit gehoord. Een alternatief zou misschien iets kunnen zijn als 'daar komt nog bij', maar zoals ik al zei, 'daarbovenop' klinkt m.i. niet verkeerd.


----------



## Joannes

Zoals je uit Lopes' reactie kon afleiden, kan je beter *bovendien* gebruiken dan *daarenboven*. 

*Daarbovenop* werkt maar het is wel nogal informeel en persoonlijk vind ik dat je dan toch al een bijna letterlijke opeenstapeling van voorgaande argumenten/handelingen/voordelen/dinges moet gehad hebben.

_Waterputten hebben vele voordelen: ze brengen water naar boven, alsook gecondenseerde damp en vloeibaar ijs. Zo lessen ze de dorst van naburige bewoners en geven ze hun de kans hun patatten te koken. Ze zijn gemakkelijk te maken en te onderhouden. Daarbovenop bieden ze een duurzamere oplossing dan verdeling van waterzakjes, wat bovendien logistiek onhandig is._

_Bestel nu twee waterputten voor de prijs van één. De installatie is inclusief en bij elke waterput krijg je bovendien drie emmers gratis. Als je binnen de vijf dagen bestelt, krijg je daarbovenop nog eens twee cinematicketjes._


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> Zoals je uit Lopes' reactie kon afleiden, kan je beter *bovendien* gebruiken dan *daarenboven*.
> 
> *Daarbovenop* werkt maar het is wel nogal informeel en persoonlijk vind ik dat je dan toch al een bijna letterlijke opeenstapeling van voorgaande argumenten/handelingen/voordelen/dinges moet gehad hebben.
> 
> _Waterputten hebben vele voordelen: ze brengen water naar boven, alsook gecondenseerde damp en vloeibaar ijs. Zo lessen ze de dorst van naburige bewoners en geven ze hun de kans hun *patatten* te koken. Ze zijn gemakkelijk te maken en te onderhouden. Daarbovenop bieden ze een duurzamere oplossing dan verdeling van waterzakjes, wat bovendien logistiek onhandig is._
> 
> _Bestel nu twee waterputten voor de prijs van één. De installatie is inclusief en bij elke waterput krijg je bovendien drie emmers gratis. Als je binnen de vijf dagen bestelt, krijg je daarbovenop nog eens twee *cinematicketjes*._



Als je zo bezig bent kan je net zo goed "daarenboven" gebruiken 
Ik ben het er wel mee eens dat 'daarbovenop' wat informeel klinkt.


----------



## Peterdg

Wat is er in hemelsnaam mis met "daarenboven"?????


----------



## Kayla321

Ik vind _daarenboven _best kunnen. Het is m.i. wat ouderwets en (dus?) formeel, maar stukken ebter dan _daarbovenop_. Dat zou ik echt nóóit gebruiken in deze context. Net als Loes vind ik dat veel te letterlijk. (Ik zie dan een waterput voor me met erbovenop nog andere dingen gestapeld. Vrouw Holle??) Ik voel het meest voor _bovendien_.


----------



## Lopes

Hmm.. dan ligt het misschien aan mij dat ik "daarenboven" niet ken. Mag ik vragen hoe oud je bent/waar je vandaan komt, Kayla?


----------



## Joannes

Peterdg said:


> Wat is er in hemelsnaam mis met "daarenboven"?????


Niet verkeerd maar eerder formeel in standaardtaal.


----------



## Ktke

Joannes said:


> Niet verkeerd maar eerder formeel in standaardtaal.


 
I agree. Persoonlijk zou ik voor 'bovendien' gaan, is noch formeel, noch ouderwets. 

Hoewel de twee andere in sé niet verkeerd zijn denk ik.


----------



## loes*

Bedankt allemaal voor jullie kritische bedenkingen!


----------



## AllegroModerato

"behalve dat, daarnaast" zijn de woorden die ik zou gebruiken. Ik vermoed dat "daarenboven" vooral gebruikt wordt door Vlamingen. Ikzelf had er i.i.g. nog nooit van gehoord.


----------



## sanne78

_Daarbovenop bieden ze een duurzamere oplossing dan verdeling van waterzakjes, wat bovendien logistiek onhandig is._

Ik zou hier "*bovendien*" of "*daarnaast*" gebruiken.

*Daarbovenop* klinkt niet echt goed et van *daarenboven* heb ik (ook) nog nooit gehoord.

EDIT: In Van Dale opgezocht:
*daarbovenop* staat er niet in, *daarenboven* wel..


----------



## Frank06

sanne78 said:


> EDIT: In Van Dale opgezocht:
> *daarbovenop* staat er niet in, *daarenboven* wel..


Da's bizar, in mijn Van Dale wel (Groot Woordenboek van de Nederlandse Taal, 14de editie).

F


----------



## sanne78

Frank06 said:


> Da's bizar, in mijn Van Dale wel (Groot Woordenboek van de Nederlandse Taal, 14de editie).


 
Als een apart woord?

Ik vind "daarboven", maar niet "daarbovenop"...

Mijn uitgave is wat ouder denk ik (elfde uitgave, 1984), maar ik kan me toch niet voorstellen dat het een nieuw woord is...


----------



## Peterdg

sanne78 said:


> Als een apart woord?
> 
> Ik vind "daarboven", maar niet "daarbovenop"...
> 
> Mijn uitgave is wat ouder denk ik (elfde uitgave, 1984), maar ik kan me toch niet voorstellen dat het een nieuw woord is...


Ik heb dezelfde uitgave als Sanne, en inderdaad, "daarbovenop" staat er niet in.


----------



## Frank06

Peterdg said:


> Ik heb dezelfde uitgave als Sanne, en inderdaad, "daarbovenop" staat er niet in.


Dan wordt het tijd voor een nieuwe editie, niet? ;-). 
Trouwens, ook de laatste editie van het Groene Boekje (off- en online) vermeldt het woord 'daarbovenop'.

F


----------



## Peterdg

Frank06 said:


> Dan wordt het tijd voor een nieuwe editie, niet? ;-).
> Trouwens, ook de laatste editie van het Groene Boekje (off- en online) vermeldt het woord 'daarbovenop'.
> 
> F


Hij ziet er nog uit als nieuw


----------

